# GORE (noise-rock trio from netherland)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Noise-rock trio ex menber of a hardcore band called pandemonium, but who care.Gore see the day whit the debut hartgore and mean man dreams follow soon after.

They were the first instrumental band to play loud, before gore instrumental was more in jazz world or classical .

But they made a greater album in 1988 called wrede this album is a classic if you dont have it all ready, let me tell you that i have it in vynil (2x vynil) and cd.One of the best i heard.

After that period, the band became more experimental still loud has hell, whit the experimental lifelong deadline. follow by mest and final album slow death(whitch is a live rendition).

There is a cd of gore and henk, henk is henk westbroek a pop singer from netherland of course.
Now if you dig heavy instrumental and like this,* zonderhoff *from britain is your salvation.

Gore kinda sound like instrumental *Melvins* of the mid 80(ozma and bullhead come to mind) except there is a singer so.. but i love these albums, same heavyness by the way, i plan to get lysol.

But anyway any Gore fan here?:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I do know the Melvins. Don't yet know Gore. But I'll give 'em a try. Nothin' like noise rock to knock the cobwebs out of one's brain.


----------

